# PHP vs JavaScript vs HTML vs CSS



## DrunkenMaster (1. Aug 2017)

Hallo,
ich will mich mit Skriptsprachen beschäftigen. Nach googeln komme ich auf diese 4 häufigsten Sprachen PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS

Welche würdet ihr empfehlen? Sind eine oder mehr Sprachen unnötig?


----------



## mrBrown (1. Aug 2017)

Mit Googeln hast du da vier Sprachen gefunden, von denen nur zwei Programmiersprachen sind, und die allesamt unterschiedliche Zwecke haben 

Wenn du Webentwicklung mit php machen willst: lern alle vier.
Wenn du nur irgendeine Skriptsprache willst: nimm Python (oder JavaScript, oder, oder, oder, aber kein PHP)


----------



## DrunkenMaster (2. Aug 2017)

Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen den vier Sprachen?


----------



## Flown (2. Aug 2017)

PHP und JavaScript sind Scriptsprachen, die hauptsächlich Anwendung in der Webprogrammierung haben.
HTML ist eine ML(Markup Language) und CSS ist eine Stylesheetsprache.


----------



## Dukel (2. Aug 2017)

Was ist denn dein Ziel? Wieso willst du dich mit Scriptsprachen beschäftigen?


----------



## Leon_2001 (12. Aug 2017)

Alle 4 Sprachen kommen in dem Bereich Webdesign/Webanwendungen zum Einsatz.

Mit Html kannst du (oder besser gesagt solltest du ... theoretisch geht mehr)  eine Webseite selbst bauen ... jedoch nicht vollständig... primär das Fundament schaffen, d.h die Seite strukturieren und mit metadata ausstatten (titel, beschreibung usw. für die suchmaschine). Die "Programmiersprache" (Markup-Language) teilt dabei deine Seite in verschiedene Bereiche auf durch tags (<tag> Inhalt des Bereiches </tag>). Diese Bereiche können z.B ein menü sein (<nav(igation)> content </nav). Du siehst aber nicht wirklich layoutmäßig schon, dass ein menü vorhanden ist, sondern stellst damit der Sprache CSS die Möglichkeit zu Verfügung diesen Bereich zu gestalten
Apps sind damit auch möglich.

Mit CSS kannst du deine Seite gestalten/designen ... baut wie gesagt auf HTML auf, d.h ohne HTML zu können, relativ witzlos... du kannst damit z.B. dein durch Html erstelltes Menü zentrieren und blau einfärben oder so.

Javascript ist quasi der dritte im Bunde und sorgt für Interaktivität auf deiner Webseite ... z.B. kannst du beim drücken eines Buttons eine Meldung dadurch ausgeben. Ist sinnvoll in Kombination mit Html und CSS, kann man aber auch zumindest teilweise unabhängig davon lernen ... z.B. kannst du direkt im Browser damit programmieren oder Webanwendungen erstellen, die man aber in HTML Code später einbinden musss.

PHP ist mit Javascript meines wissen nach vergleichbar ... vor allem nützlich für Datenbanken usw. Glaube Javascript liegt mehr im Trend, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht^^


----------



## Robat (12. Aug 2017)

Leon_2001 hat gesagt.:


> PHP ist mit Javascript meines wissen nach vergleichbar


Mhm mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig. Immerhin wird PHP serverseitig und JS clientseitig verarbeitet. Außerdem ist der Usecase für beide Sprachen ein anderer.
Mit JS auf eine DB zugreifen ist zwar theoretisch möglich, aber nicht zu empfehlen. (bad-practise, security issues, .. ).


----------



## mrBrown (12. Aug 2017)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> Immerhin wird PHP serverseitig und JS clientseitig verarbeitet. Außerdem ist der Usecase für beide Sprachen ein anderer.
> Mit JS auf eine DB zugreifen ist zwar theoretisch möglich, aber nicht zu empfehlen. (bad-practise, security issues, .. ).


Abgesehen von NodeJs und allem drum herum, also einem verdammt großem Ökosystem was nicht Client-Seitig (und durchaus auch zu empfehlen) ist


----------



## Robat (12. Aug 2017)

@mrBrown Hätte mich vielleicht klarer ausdrücken sollen. Ich meinte reines JavaScript.  Aber meine JavaScript Zeiten sind auch schon ein Weilchen her


----------



## Leon_2001 (13. Aug 2017)

Zu JavaScript kann man Vlt noch hinzufügen, dass es sehr viele Erweiterungen gibt, u.a. Sogar ein Objektorientiertes Javascript Typescript. Es ist sogesehen keine andere Programmiersprache, den der Compiler übersetzt den Objektorientierten Typescript Code in meist recht komplizierten JavaScript Code ^^
Aber ansonsten gibt es als Erweiterung Bootstrap oder JQuery usw.

Ruby hat durch Das Ruby Framework Rails wohl auch noch eine recht große Bedeutung. 

Um eine Empfehlung abzugeben, fang mit HTML und CSS an , sofern du Webseiten erstellen möchtest. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es ohne nicht geht, folgen beide einer sehr einfachen Syntax mit der man schnelle Erfolge erzielen kann. Mit CMS wirst du dich wohl auch noch herumschlagen müssen ... Content direkt in die HTML Datei einfügen ist unpraktisch.


----------



## thecain (13. Aug 2017)

Was ist denn an Node nicht "rein"? Ist einfach eine andere Runtime


----------



## Wlad Spiel (15. Feb 2018)

Was PHP betrifft, bin ich gar nicht einverstanden. Guck mal besser auf PHP Entwickler Gehalt 


mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du nur irgendeine Skriptsprache willst: nimm Python (oder JavaScript, oder, oder, oder, aber kein PHP)


----------



## mrBrown (15. Feb 2018)

Wlad Spiel hat gesagt.:


> Was PHP betrifft, bin ich gar nicht einverstanden. Guck mal besser auf PHP Entwickler Gehalt





> Die Nachfrage auf Google wie “PHP Entwickler Gehalt” oder “PHP Developer Gehalt” zeigen deutlich, dass immer mehr Absolventen und junge Spezialisten mit dieser Sprache arbeiten wollen


WTF, klingt nach ner Umfrage unter einem einzelnem Entwickler der nur PHP kann


Schlechter als als PHP-Entwickler kann man kaum bezahlt werden: https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2017#salary

Vielleicht ist da aber das Schmerzensgeld nicht einberechnet 


Aber ums bezahlt werden ging's ja auch nicht, sondern um's Lernen einer Scriptsprache. Und da ist einfach so ziemlich alles besser als PHP.


----------



## Thallius (15. Feb 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> WTF, klingt nach ner Umfrage unter einem einzelnem Entwickler der nur PHP kann
> 
> 
> Schlechter als als PHP-Entwickler kann man kaum bezahlt werden: https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2017#salary
> ...



Doch als Java Entwickler...


----------



## mrBrown (15. Feb 2018)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Doch als Java Entwickler...


Ich weiß nicht ob du dir die Seite nicht angeguckt oder die Grafik nicht verstanden hast, aber Java ist da etwa 10.000$ höher eingeordnet.


----------



## Ramona W. (24. Dez 2020)

DrunkenMaster hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ich will mich mit Skriptsprachen beschäftigen. Nach googeln komme ich auf diese 4 häufigsten Sprachen PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS
> 
> Welche würdet ihr empfehlen? Sind eine oder mehr Sprachen unnötig?


vor allem, musst du unterscheiden 
JS ist eine Skriptsprache
PHP ist eine Programmiersprache

Ausserdem, 
Um JS zu lernen, muss keine extra software installiert werden, kann sofort vom eigenen System im Browser ausgeführt werden.
PHP benötigt einen PHP fähigen Webserver. Beachte das. 

Viel Glück

Gruss, 
Ramona von Magento Ecommerce Company


----------



## Dukel (24. Dez 2020)

Lt. Wikipedia:


> *Skriptsprachen* (auch *Scriptsprachen*) sind Programmiersprachen, die über einen Interpreter ausgeführt werden.



Php ist auch eine Scriptsprache.


----------



## Ramona W. (24. Dez 2020)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Lt. Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> Php ist auch eine Scriptsprache.


Aja.. Sie haben Recht. Entschuldigung, mein Fehler.


----------



## kneitzel (24. Dez 2020)

Die Unterscheidung ist aber generell sehr schwer und schwammig. Was, wenn es zu einer Sprache, die bisher immer compiliert wurde, nun ein Interpreter gebaut wird? Oder eine Sprache, die bisher nur über Interpreter ausgeführt wurde, nun ein Compiler bekommt?

Und wie sind JIT Compiler zu bewerten? Und wenn JIT Compiler als Compiler anerkannt werden: Was ist mit Mischlösungen, d.h. Code wird je nach gewissen Kriterien mal vor Ausführung übersetzt und mal eben nicht? Oder was ist mit JIT Compiler Lösungen, die ein Übersetzen und speichern des JIT Compiler Ergebnisses ermöglichen? (.Net hat diesbezüglich z.B. Ansätze)...

Oder was ist mit Zwischencode? Was, wenn etwas in eine Zwischenlösung übersetzt wird, die dann Interpretiert oder per JIT Compiler bei Bedarf übersetzt wird?

Fragen über Fragen ... Und das in einem Zombie-Thread ...


----------

